# fond ancestral



## gingerlo

Bonjour!
J'ai besoin de traduire cette phrase en italien: " ils sont fondés sur le _fond ancestral_ de prévention envers les juifs qui alimenté les stéréotypes".
Je n'arrive pas à trouver l'équivalent de _fond ancestral_ en italien... On dit _fondo ancestrale_ aussi, mais dans cette phrase  ce n'est pas approprié! En outre, je pense que alimenté est une erreur de grammaire... Vous me le confirmez?
Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## Punky Zoé

gingerlo said:


> Bonjour!
> J'ai besoin de traduire cette phrase en italien: " ils sont fondés sur le _fond ancestral_ de prévention envers les juifs qui alimenté les stéréotypes".
> Je n'arrive pas à trouver l'équivalent de _fond ancestral_ en italien... On dit _fondo ancestrale_ aussi, mais dans cette phrase  ce n'est pas approprié! En outre, je pense que alimenté est une erreur de grammaire... Vous me le confirmez?
> Merci pour votre aide!


Bonjour

Le plus facile c'est "alimenté", oui, c'est une erreur, ou une faute d'orthographe. Peut-être manque-t-il seulement  "a", "a alimenté" conviendrait.

Pour "fond", la meilleure définition que j'ai trouvée est : "élément fondamental, essentiel ou permanent qui se manifeste en certaines circonstances".
Ancestral pourrait être remplacé par vieux, on dit souvent "un vieux fond de" pour quelque chose (plutôt négative) qui subsiste en nous, un peu irraisonnée, dont on ne connait plus très bien l'origine (ancienne) et qui remonte parfois à la surface.

Je ne sais pas si cela va t'aider à traduire ? (peut-être itka pourra t'aider ?)


----------



## tie-break

C'est la première fois que je vois "fond ancestral" et "fondo ancestrale" en italien ça ne me dit rien non plus..

Et si on le remplacait tout simplement par "préjugé" ?
_"Il sont fondés sur le préjugé (et prévention) envers les juifs..."  _


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour Stéfano

Préjugé est bien l'idée ici, mais n'est pas synonyme.

Je proposerais plutôt : traces, restes, relent


----------



## gingerlo

On pourrait dire "retaggio ancestrale" ou bien "retaggio" tout simplement? et donc: [FONT='Calibri','sans-serif']Si basano sul retaggio ancestrale di ostilità verso gli ebrei che ha alimentato/che era alimentato dagli/gli stereotipi?[/FONT]
[FONT='Calibri','sans-serif'][/FONT]


----------



## itka

"retaggio" n'est pas la traduction exacte ... bien qu'à mon sens, ce ne soit pas complètement faux de parler ici "d'héritage ancestral"...

L'idée est _sostrato_, _sostrazione_... mais je ne sais pas si on peut parler de la "sostrazione ancestrale"... 


Garzanti donne bien _fondo_ comme traduction et Zingarelli (Vocabolario della Lingua Italiana) parle lui aussi de _fondo_ au sens de _base.._. Tu dis que ce n'est pas approprié, mais la phrase n'est pas plus claire en français, il me semble...


----------



## gingerlo

En effet _sostrato_ ... Tu as raison de dire que _fondo_ _ancestrale_ pourrait aller mais la phrase en italien n'a pas beaucoup de sens!!! par contre n'irait pas!! J'ai meme regarde dans google pour "fondo ancestrale" et j'ai eu confirmation du fait que on dit comme ça en italien aussi, mais dans mon texte ce n'est toujours pas la bonne traduction!
au secours!!


----------

